

Man lives normal life with mysteriously tiny brain - kkim
http://www.techdo.com/man-lives-normal-life-with-tiny-egg-sized-brain/

======
jgrahamc
Speaking as a resident of France, the fact that he was a French civil servant
was not lost of me :-)

John.

~~~
mtw
I was lost though on how they decided to do a MRI scan of his skull while the
man complained of weakness in his leg.

~~~
viergroupie
Extremity weakness is a common side effect of strokes.

------
jkush
I TOTALLY thought this was going to be about Steve Ballmer. But then I
realized that he's not really living a normal life.

~~~
brk
I was going to make a comment about how he might be well-suited for a career
in politics. But, I won't.

------
some
If you would have to choose between small brain and small penis - what would
you do?

~~~
edw519
What's the difference?

